# HD Infection problem



## ryan11 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi 

I have a virus/infection problem. (Similar to http://www.computerforum.com/193048-my-hdd-failing-we-speak-urgent-help-required.html)

I had a Catalyst control centre stopped working and a delayed writing failed pop up. I ran Mailwarebyes which removed 12 infections but my c driver is still empty and i still get the catalyst popping up. 

I also ran hijackthis which is below the mailwarebytes log


Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.51.2.1300
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: 8345

Windows 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1
Internet Explorer 8.0.7601.17514

10/12/2011 00:27:23
mbam-log-2011-12-10 (00-27-23).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Objects scanned: 181717
Time elapsed: 4 minute(s), 57 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)



Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 00:46:44, on 10/12/2011
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7601.17514)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Sensible Vision\Fast Access\FATrayMon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CheckPoint\ZoneAlarm\zatray.exe
C:\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Sensible Vision\Fast Access\FATrayAlert.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.uk.msn.com/USCON/2
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SearchHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\GR469A~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: ZoneAlarm Security Engine Registrar - {8A4A36C2-0535-4D2C-BD3D-496CB7EED6E3} - C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\WOW64\TrustChecker\bin\TrustCheckerIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: FAIESSO Helper Object - {A2F122DA-055F-4df7-8F24-7354DBDBA85B} - c:\Program Files (x86)\Sensible Vision\Fast Access\FAIESSO.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ZoneAlarm Security Engine - {EE2AC4E5-B0B0-4EC6-88A9-BCA1A32AB107} - C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\WOW64\TrustChecker\bin\TrustCheckerIEPlugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FATrayAlert] c:\Program Files (x86)\Sensible Vision\Fast Access\FATrayMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dellsupportcenter] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P dellsupportcenter
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_TRAY] "C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgtray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CheckPoint\ZoneAlarm\zatray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] "C:\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe" /starttray
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: ["C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\Components\DSUpdate\DSUpdate.exe"] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\Components\DSUpdate\DSUpdate.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: Dell Dock First Run.lnk = C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DellDock.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Dell Dock.lnk = C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DellDock.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Send To Bluetooth - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Send to &Bluetooth Device... - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O16 - DPF: {00A7BD45-3D5C-11D4-BDA7-00C0F02C56AB} (DMSrvPushX Control) - http://78.146.150.16/webpages/DMWebX.ocx
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\GRA32A~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgpp.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: FastAccess - c:\Program Files (x86)\Sensible Vision\Fast Access\FALogNot.dll
O23 - Service: Andrea ST Filters Service (AESTFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt64.inf_amd64_neutral_0057cbec48a2d7cf\AESTSr64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVGIDSAgent - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\AVGIDSAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avgwd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: Dock Login Service (DockLoginService) - Stardock Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DockLogin.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FAService - Sensible Vision  - c:\Program Files (x86)\Sensible Vision\Fast Access\FAService.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: ZoneAlarm Toolbar IswSvc (IswSvc) - Check Point Software Technologies - C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\IswSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: MBAMService - Malwarebytes Corporation - C:\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB10 - Sonic Solutions - c:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\10.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB10.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Sage SData Service - Sage (UK) Limited - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sage SData\Sage.SData.Service.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SessionLauncher - Unknown owner - c:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX9\SessionLauncher.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SupportSoft Sprocket Service (DellSupportCenter) (sprtsvc_DellSupportCenter) - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Audio Service (STacSV) - IDT, Inc. - C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt64.inf_amd64_neutral_0057cbec48a2d7cf\STacSV64.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - c:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: SwitchBoard - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Check Point Software Technologies LTD - C:\Program Files (x86)\CheckPoint\ZoneAlarm\vsmon.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Dell Wireless WLAN Tray Service (wltrysvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Wireless WLAN Card\WLTRYSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 13120 bytes


If anyone could help out it would be much appreciated

Thanks in advance


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 10, 2011)

What do you mean your c drive is empty?  Do you mean your desktop icons and programs are gone?  If so, then download and run *UNHIDE.EXE*  This will take a few minutes to run.

Then let me know how everything is going.


----------



## ryan11 (Dec 10, 2011)

There are no icons and i cant access anything but it still showing as around 100gb used.


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 10, 2011)

Download and run the unhide program I linked you to in red.


----------



## ryan11 (Dec 10, 2011)

running it now

Thanks for the quick replies


----------



## ryan11 (Dec 10, 2011)

Worked a treat. Only the desktop is black which is an easy fix

Thanks


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 10, 2011)

Yeah, you usually have to fix the destop wallpaper manually.  Any other issues or is everything taken care of?


----------



## ryan11 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thats all. I think i disabled the pop up from msconfig as nothing comes up when i restarted it.

Thanks again


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 10, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## ryan11 (Dec 10, 2011)

Just to make sure there is nothing left can i run combofix with out any damage?


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes you can.  

*Download and Run ComboFix*
*If you already have Combofix, please delete this copy and download it again as it's being updated regularly.*

*Download this file* here :

*Combofix*


When the page loads click on the blue combofix download link next to the BleepingComputer Mirror.
Save the file to your windows desktop.  The combofix icon will look like this when it has downloaded to your desktop.





We are almost ready to start ComboFix, but before we do so, we need to take some preventative measures so that there are no conflicts with other programs when running ComboFix. At this point you should do the following:


Close all open Windows including this one. 

Close or disable all running Antivirus, Antispyware, and Firewall programs as they may interfere with the proper running of ComboFix. Instructions on disabling these type of programs can be found *here*.
Once these two steps have been completed, double-click on the ComboFix icon found on your desktop. Please note, that once you start ComboFix you should not click anywhere on the ComboFix window as it can cause the program to stall. In fact, when ComboFix is running, do not touch your computer at all. The scan could take a while, so please be patient.

Please click on I agree on the disclaimer window.
ComboFix will now install itself on to your computer. When it is done, a blue screen will appear as shown below.





ComboFix is now preparing to run. When it has finished ComboFix will automatically attempt to create a System Restore point so that if any problems occur while using the program you can restore back to your previous configuration. When ComboFix has finished creating the restore point, it will then backup your Windows Registry as shown in the image below.





Once the Windows Registry has finished being backed up, ComboFix will attempt to detect if you have the Windows Recovery Console installed. If you already have it installed, you can skip to this section and continue reading. Otherwise you will see the following message as shown below:





At the above message box, please click on the Yes button in order for ComboFix to continue. Please follow the steps and instructions given by ComboFix in order to finish the installation of the Recovery Console.

Please click on yes in the next window to continue scanning for malware.

ComboFix will now disconnect your computer from the Internet, so do not be surprised or concerned if you receive any warnings stating that you are no longer on the Internet. When ComboFix has finished it will automatically restore your Internet connection.

ComboFix will now start scanning your computer for known infections. This procedure can take some time, so please be patient.

While the program is scanning your computer, it will change your clock format, so do not be concerned when you see this happen. When ComboFix is finished it will restore your clock settings to their previous settings. You will also see the text in the ComboFix window being updated as it goes through the various stages of its scan. An example of this can be seen below.





When ComboFix has finished running, you will see a screen stating that it is preparing the log report.

This can take a while, so please be patient. If you see your Windows desktop disappear, do not worry. This is normal and ComboFix will restore your desktop before it is finished. Eventually you will see a new screen that states the program is almost finished and telling you the programs log file, or report, will be located at C:\ComboFix.txt.

When ComboFix has finished, it will automatically close the program and change your clock back to its original format. It will then display the log file automatically for you.  

Now you just click on the edit menu and click on select all, then click on the edit menu again and click on copy.  Then come to the forum in your reply and right click on your mouse and click on paste.  



In your next reply please post:

The ComboFix log
A fresh HiJackThis log
An update on how your computer is running


----------



## ryan11 (Dec 10, 2011)

The combofix log

ComboFix 11-12-10.01 - Miral 10/12/2011  12:00:55.1.8 - x64
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium   6.1.7601.1.1252.44.1033.18.4084.2519 [GMT 0:00]
Running from: c:\users\Miral\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
AV: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2012 *Disabled/Outdated* {5A2746B1-DEE9-F85A-FBCD-ADB11639C5F0}
FW: ZoneAlarm Free Firewall *Disabled* {E6380B7E-D4B2-19F1-083E-56486607704B}
SP: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2012 *Disabled/Outdated* {E146A755-F8D3-F7D4-C17D-96C36DBE8F4D}
SP: Windows Defender *Enabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Other Deletions   )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\users\Miral\AppData\Local\Temp\IswTmp\WH\0
c:\windows\system32\jucheck.exe
c:\windows\system32\jusched.exe
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((   Files Created from 2011-11-10 to 2011-12-10  )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2011-12-10 12:08 . 2011-12-10 12:08	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2011-12-10 11:52 . 2011-12-10 11:52	69000	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{03988CF3-6899-4F46-BB5A-A2676DA815C9}\offreg.dll
2011-12-10 01:35 . 2011-11-30 02:21	8822856	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{03988CF3-6899-4F46-BB5A-A2676DA815C9}\mpengine.dll
2011-12-10 01:35 . 2011-11-15 14:29	270720	------w-	c:\windows\system32\MpSigStub.exe
2011-12-10 01:21 . 2011-12-10 01:21	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Miral\AppData\Roaming\AVG2012
2011-12-10 00:24 . 2011-12-10 00:24	388096	----a-r-	c:\users\Miral\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Installer\{45A66726-69BC-466B-A7A4-12FCBA4883D7}\HiJackThis.exe
2011-12-10 00:24 . 2011-12-10 00:24	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Trend Micro
2011-12-10 00:03 . 2011-12-10 00:03	--------	d-----w-	C:\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2011-12-09 23:55 . 2011-12-09 23:55	709968	----a-w-	c:\windows\is-F88FM.exe
2011-12-04 16:15 . 2010-04-30 15:37	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Adobe Photoshop CS5 Extended Edition
2011-11-28 20:15 . 2011-12-09 23:13	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\Internet Logs
2011-11-17 11:06 . 2011-11-17 11:06	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\iPod
2011-11-17 11:06 . 2011-11-17 11:07	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\iTunes
2011-11-13 00:09 . 2011-11-28 20:14	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\CheckPoint
.
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Find3M Report   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2011-11-04 00:07 . 2011-05-18 09:42	414368	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2011-10-07 06:23 . 2011-10-07 06:23	283728	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx64.sys
2011-10-01 03:25 . 2011-10-13 17:58	1638912	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\mshtml.tlb
2011-10-01 02:42 . 2011-10-13 17:58	1638912	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\mshtml.tlb
2011-09-29 16:29 . 2011-11-09 19:36	1923952	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
2011-09-29 04:03 . 2011-11-09 19:36	3144704	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2011-09-13 05:30 . 2011-09-13 05:30	37456	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgrkx64.sys
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Reg Loading Points   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Sidebar"="c:\program files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe" [2010-11-20 1475584]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"StartCCC"="c:\program files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" [2010-01-22 98304]
"GrooveMonitor"="c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe" [2006-10-26 31016]
"FATrayAlert"="c:\program files (x86)\Sensible Vision\Fast Access\FATrayMon.exe" [2010-02-22 95560]
"dellsupportcenter"="c:\program files (x86)\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" [2009-05-21 206064]
"AVG_TRAY"="c:\program files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgtray.exe" [2011-10-24 2415456]
"ZoneAlarm"="c:\program files (x86)\CheckPoint\ZoneAlarm\zatray.exe" [2011-11-09 73360]
"Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware"="c:\malwarebytes' anti-malware\mbamgui.exe" [2011-08-31 449608]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]
"AvgUninstallURL"="start http://www.avg.com/ww.special-uninstallation-feedback-appf?lic=&inst=NzctNzcwMjY1NDI3LUZMMTArMS1GT0krMTEtRERUKzIxMDI3LUREMTBGKzEtU1QxMEZBUFArMS1GMTBNMTJETisxLVRCTisxLVUxMCsxLVNUMTJGT0krMS1GMTBVRCsxLUVVTEErMS1TVDEyRkFQUCsxLVNURjEwTTEyRE0rMQ&prod=0&ver=10.0.1409" [?]
.
c:\users\Miral\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Dell Dock.lnk - c:\program files\Dell\DellDock\DellDock.exe [2009-12-15 1324384]
.
c:\users\Default User\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Dell Dock First Run.lnk - c:\program files\Dell\DellDock\DellDock.exe [2009-12-15 1324384]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin"= 0 (0x0)
"ConsentPromptBehaviorUser"= 3 (0x3)
"EnableLUA"= 0 (0x0)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
"PromptOnSecureDesktop"= 0 (0x0)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\FastAccess]
2010-02-22 20:24	144712	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Sensible Vision\Fast Access\FALogNot.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\session manager]
BootExecute	REG_MULTI_SZ   	autocheck autochk *\0c:\progra~2\AVG\AVG2012\avgrsa.exe /sync /restart
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa]
Notification Packages	REG_MULTI_SZ   	scecli FAPassSync
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MCODS]
@=""
.
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 130384]
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 138576]
R2 SessionLauncher;SessionLauncher;c:\users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX9\SessionLauncher.exe [x]
R3 btwl2cap;Bluetooth L2CAP Service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\btwl2cap.sys [x]
R3 FACAP;facap, FastAccess Video Capture;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\facap.sys [x]
R3 RoxMediaDB10;RoxMediaDB10;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\10.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB10.exe [2009-06-26 1124848]
R3 SwitchBoard;SwitchBoard;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe [2010-02-19 517096]
R3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys [x]
R3 USBAAPL64;Apple Mobile USB Driver;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\usbaapl64.sys [x]
R3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;c:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [x]
S0 AVGIDSEH;AVGIDSEH;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSEH.Sys [x]
S0 Avgrkx64;AVG Anti-Rootkit Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgrkx64.sys [x]
S0 PxHlpa64;PxHlpa64;c:\windows\System32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys [x]
S1 Avgldx64;AVG AVI Loader Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgldx64.sys [x]
S1 Avgmfx64;AVG Mini-Filter Resident Anti-Virus Shield;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgmfx64.sys [x]
S1 Avgtdia;AVG TDI Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgtdia.sys [x]
S1 vwififlt;Virtual WiFi Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys [x]
S2 AESTFilters;Andrea ST Filters Service;c:\windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt64.inf_amd64_neutral_0057cbec48a2d7cf\AESTSr64.exe [2009-03-02 89600]
S2 AMD External Events Utility;AMD External Events Utility;c:\windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe [x]
S2 AVGIDSAgent;AVGIDSAgent;c:\program files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\AVGIDSAgent.exe [2011-10-12 4433248]
S2 avgwd;AVG WatchDog;c:\program files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgwdsvc.exe [2011-08-02 192776]
S2 DockLoginService;Dock Login Service;c:\program files\Dell\DellDock\DockLogin.exe [2009-06-09 155648]
S2 FAService;FAService;c:\program files (x86)\Sensible Vision\Fast Access\FAService.exe [2010-02-22 2409800]
S2 ISWKL;ZoneAlarm Toolbar ISWKL;c:\program files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\ISWKL.sys [2011-11-03 33672]
S2 IswSvc;ZoneAlarm Toolbar IswSvc;c:\program files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\IswSvc.exe [2011-11-03 827520]
S2 MBAMService;MBAMService;c:\malwarebytes' anti-malware\mbamservice.exe [2011-08-31 366152]
S2 rimspci;rimspci;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\rimspe64.sys [x]
S2 risdpcie;risdpcie;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\risdpe64.sys [x]
S2 rixdpcie;rixdpcie;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\rixdpe64.sys [x]
S2 Sage SData Service;Sage SData Service;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sage SData\Sage.SData.Service.exe [2009-06-08 49152]
S3 amdkmdag;amdkmdag;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\atipmdag.sys [x]
S3 amdkmdap;amdkmdap;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys [x]
S3 AVGIDSDriver;AVGIDSDriver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSDriver.Sys [x]
S3 AVGIDSFilter;AVGIDSFilter;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSFilter.Sys [x]
S3 CtClsFlt;Creative Camera Class Upper Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\CtClsFlt.sys [x]
S3 itecir;ITECIR Infrared Receiver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\itecir.sys [x]
S3 k57nd60a;Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet - NDIS 6.0;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\k57nd60a.sys [x]
S3 MBAMProtector;MBAMProtector;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys [x]
S3 vwifimp;Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifimp.sys [x]
.
.
.
--------- x86-64 -----------
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"SysTrayApp"="c:\program files\IDT\WDM\sttray64.exe" [2010-01-20 487424]
"Broadcom Wireless Manager UI"="c:\program files\Dell\Dell Wireless WLAN Card\WLTRAY.exe" [2009-07-17 4968960]
"IAAnotif"="c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe" [2009-06-05 186904]
"QuickSet"="c:\program files\Dell\QuickSet\QuickSet.exe" [2009-08-07 3179088]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
"LoadAppInit_DLLs"=0x0
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uLocal Page = c:\windows\system32\blank.htm
mLocal Page = c:\windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~2\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - c:\program files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
IE: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - c:\program files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1
DPF: {00A7BD45-3D5C-11D4-BDA7-00C0F02C56AB} - hxxp://78.146.150.16/webpages/DMWebX.ocx
FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\Miral\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\e0ixgm3y.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.defaulturl - hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT2645238&SearchSource=3&q={searchTerms}
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.google.co.uk/
FF - prefs.js: keyword.URL - hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT2645238&SearchSource=2&q=
FF - Ext: Default: {972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd} - c:\program files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}
FF - Ext: British English Dictionary: en-GB@dictionaries.addons.mozilla.org - %profile%\extensions\en-GB@dictionaries.addons.mozilla.org
FF - Ext: AVG Safe Search: {1E73965B-8B48-48be-9C8D-68B920ABC1C4} - c:\program files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\Firefox4
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
Toolbar-Locked - (no file)
Wow6432Node-HKCU-Run-AdobeBridge - (no file)
Wow6432Node-HKLM-Run-FAStartup - (no file)
Wow6432Node-HKLM-RunOnce-c:\program files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\Components\DSUpdate\DSUpdate.exe - c:\program files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\Components\DSUpdate\DSUpdate.exe
Toolbar-Locked - (no file)
HKLM-Run-SynTPEnh - c:\program files (x86)\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
HKLM-Run-ISW - (no file)
.
.
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2745255740-2145936752-2523495714-1000\Software\SecuROM\License information*]
"datasecu"=hex:57,34,64,aa,f2,06,e1,49,1e,0e,13,1f,af,78,c3,36,cf,0e,86,cc,0a,
   4b,e7,5b,ce,a5,46,48,3a,f2,de,d7,46,e2,15,da,da,22,4d,af,3e,ce,c4,14,cb,c7,\
"rkeysecu"=hex:28,6c,89,e7,5f,2b,5f,70,e3,86,dc,8b,14,a7,92,57
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{1171A62F-05D2-11D1-83FC-00A0C9089C5A}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashProp Class"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{1171A62F-05D2-11D1-83FC-00A0C9089C5A}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWow64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash9d.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil11c_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil11c_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Shockwave Flash Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash11c.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\MiscStatus]
@="0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.10"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash11c.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Macromedia Flash Factory Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash11c.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory.1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash11c.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker4"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\McAfee]
"SymbolicLinkValue"=hex(6):5c,00,72,00,65,00,67,00,69,00,73,00,74,00,72,00,79,
   00,5c,00,6d,00,61,00,63,00,68,00,69,00,6e,00,65,00,5c,00,53,00,6f,00,66,00,\
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\PCW\Security]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
.
Completion time: 2011-12-10  12:12:57
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt  2011-12-10 12:12
.
Pre-Run: 134,661,263,360 bytes free
Post-Run: 134,263,672,832 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - 97364A86437EE59613998F8E05D30B6D




The HiJackThis log

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 12:15:56, on 10/12/2011
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7601.17514)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Sensible Vision\Fast Access\FATrayMon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Sensible Vision\Fast Access\FATrayAlert.exe
C:\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SearchHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\GR469A~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: ZoneAlarm Security Engine Registrar - {8A4A36C2-0535-4D2C-BD3D-496CB7EED6E3} - C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\WOW64\TrustChecker\bin\TrustCheckerIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: FAIESSO Helper Object - {A2F122DA-055F-4df7-8F24-7354DBDBA85B} - c:\Program Files (x86)\Sensible Vision\Fast Access\FAIESSO.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ZoneAlarm Security Engine - {EE2AC4E5-B0B0-4EC6-88A9-BCA1A32AB107} - C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\WOW64\TrustChecker\bin\TrustCheckerIEPlugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FATrayAlert] c:\Program Files (x86)\Sensible Vision\Fast Access\FATrayMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dellsupportcenter] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P dellsupportcenter
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_TRAY] "C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgtray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CheckPoint\ZoneAlarm\zatray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] "C:\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe" /starttray
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: ["C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\Components\DSUpdate\DSUpdate.exe"] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\Components\DSUpdate\DSUpdate.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [AvgUninstallURL] cmd.exe /c start http://www.avg.com/ww.special-uninstallation-feedback-appf?lic="&"inst=NzctNzcwMjY1NDI3LUZMMTArMS1GT0krMTEtRERUKzIxMDI3LUREMTBGKzEtU1QxMEZBUFArMS1GMTBNMTJETisxLVRCTisxLVUxMCsxLVNUMTJGT0krMS1GMTBVRCsxLUVVTEErMS1TVDEyRkFQUCsxLVNURjEwTTEyRE0rMQ"&"prod=0"&"ver=10.0.1409
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: Dell Dock First Run.lnk = C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DellDock.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Dell Dock.lnk = C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DellDock.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Send To Bluetooth - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Send to &Bluetooth Device... - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O16 - DPF: {00A7BD45-3D5C-11D4-BDA7-00C0F02C56AB} (DMSrvPushX Control) - http://78.146.150.16/webpages/DMWebX.ocx
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\GRA32A~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgpp.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: FastAccess - c:\Program Files (x86)\Sensible Vision\Fast Access\FALogNot.dll
O23 - Service: Andrea ST Filters Service (AESTFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt64.inf_amd64_neutral_0057cbec48a2d7cf\AESTSr64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVGIDSAgent - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\AVGIDSAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avgwd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: Dock Login Service (DockLoginService) - Stardock Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DockLogin.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FAService - Sensible Vision  - c:\Program Files (x86)\Sensible Vision\Fast Access\FAService.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: ZoneAlarm Toolbar IswSvc (IswSvc) - Check Point Software Technologies - C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\IswSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: MBAMService - Malwarebytes Corporation - C:\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB10 - Sonic Solutions - c:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\10.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB10.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Sage SData Service - Sage (UK) Limited - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sage SData\Sage.SData.Service.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SessionLauncher - Unknown owner - c:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX9\SessionLauncher.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SupportSoft Sprocket Service (DellSupportCenter) (sprtsvc_DellSupportCenter) - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Audio Service (STacSV) - IDT, Inc. - C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt64.inf_amd64_neutral_0057cbec48a2d7cf\STacSV64.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - c:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: SwitchBoard - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Check Point Software Technologies LTD - C:\Program Files (x86)\CheckPoint\ZoneAlarm\vsmon.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Dell Wireless WLAN Tray Service (wltrysvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Wireless WLAN Card\WLTRYSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 12568 bytes



The computer seems to be running fine

Thanks


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 12, 2011)

1. Go to Start > Run > type Notepad.exe and click OK to open Notepad.
It must be Notepad, not Wordpad.
2. Copy the text in the below code box


```
Killall::

Reglock::

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\McAfee]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\PCW\Security]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000\AllUserSettings]
```


3. Go to the Notepad window and click Edit > Paste
4. Then click File > Save
5. Name the file CFScript.txt - Save the file to your Desktop
6. Then drag the CFScript (hold the left mouse button while dragging the file) and drop it (release the left mouse button) into ComboFix.exe as you see in the screenshot below. Important: Perform this instruction carefully!







ComboFix will begin to execute, just follow the prompts.
After reboot (in case it asks to reboot), it will produce a log for you.
Post that log (Combofix.txt) in your next reply.


----------

